# Proheart Sr 12 Warning



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Sandra, I don't think this can be publicized enough.... at least until it's back off the market. This is a KILLER..... please don't let your dog get this !!! I am on a personal boycott of anything by Ft Dodge. They've demonstrated time after time their disregard for our animals safety. I'm also boycotting the parent co....... Wyeth.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

*in Just A Few Days, Oct 9, It Will Have Been 5 Years Since My Hunter Was Diagnosed And My Vet Said "when It Comes Time For His Next Proheart Injection We Are Going Back To Interceptor. That Never Happened. A Week Later, Oct 16, 2003 At 8:40 Pm My Beautiful Boy, The One In Mt Avatar Died Of Liver Damage--drug Induced Necrosis Of The Liver According To His Necropsy Report---and Autoimmune Hemolytic Anemia. So Many Of Us Who Lost Or Almost Lost Dogs To This Stuff Have Never Let Go. Many Of Our Dogs Died Horrible Deaths And We Can't Forget. Many Have Dogs That Lived A Few Years, Just Shells Of The Dogs They Had Once Been, Then They Died. Others Still Have Dogs On Dailt Meds. No, We Can Not Foreget, We Can Not Just Sit Back And Do Or Say Nothing And Let Others Blindly Walk Into The Nightmare And Grief We Walked Into So Blindly A Few Years Ago.*


----------

